# fxp file?



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

my hubs wants to download some game calls, they are using a .fxp file. i clicked on a 'dont' ask me again', and now its stuck trying to use windows media to open it, which it won't.

so, my issue is 2 fold--one, i need to figure how to run this fxp file, and 2, to make those files stop defaulting to windows media. 

help.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

It isn't meant to be opened like a regular file would be. It's a file that Adobe Flash Player needs to run your game. It's part of the Adobe Flex Project File and would need to go in the appropriate folder for that program. You would need to know which Adobe file to put it in. Here's a better solution: 

Uninstall your current Adobe Flash and download the current version for your computer system. The file you need will come along with the current version and you'll be all set and ready to play your game after the re-install of Adobe Flash. 

Here's the website for the free download or you can click to find other versions for your particular system: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=JZEFT


----------

